# Looking for a school



## Rick Myers (Mar 18, 2007)

Hello Everyone. My name is Rick and I'm new here. I am looking for any information that anyone might have on a Tang Soo DO school in the Portland, Or/Vancouver, Wa area. I studied Moo Duk Kwan Tang Soo Do while I was stationed in Kunsan AB Korea where I received my 6th drgree Green belt and want to finish . Thank you for any help you can provide.

Rick


----------



## Miles (Mar 18, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk Rick!

I think Wade, who posts regularly in the TKD threads is from your area.  Perhaps he can give you some good leads for schools.

Miles


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 18, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk and wade would be the man in that area he will know someone if there are any.


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 19, 2007)

Is there a particular org that you belong to?  If so, then perhaps it may be possible to find some parity with the training you received in Korea.


----------



## wade (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah, hi, uh, Wade here. TSD, not so much. WTF style TKD, a whole freaking bunch. To be honest there is a very sharp devide of Korean Martial arts in this area. On the one hand you have WTF Taekwondo, ie: Olympic style full contact. On the other you have "Traditional" Taekwondo, ie: non-contact. The problem is that it is not TSD. It's like the WTF without the contact. I suggest you check out some basic Shotokan classes or general Japanese Karate because I think that will be the closest thing that you are looking for. If not, come see me and we will talk and see if what I do and teach will fit your mental and physical state of mind. When I first started in TKD I trained under a man who trained under Sun Duk Son, a TSD Master so I think I do sort of know the difference. What we do is "way" different. But you still might like it so come on down, the water ain't deep and the fish are friendly.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 20, 2007)

I can't offer you TSD, but we train a non-WHRDA hwarangdo style in Yacolt, Washington and could likely meet you here in Vancouver.  Do you do coffee?


----------



## wade (Mar 20, 2007)

Shesulsa, even if Rick doesn't I do!           , uh, coffee, I mean.


----------

